

IOS Photo Library is *still* broken. Sorry Apple, Please Try Again - ajlburke
http://www.remembary.com/blog/sorry-apple-please-try-again-ios-photo-library-is-still-brok.html

======
ajlburke
In the interests of full disclosure: I haven't had the chance to try this out
on the new iOS6 betas yet (I'm in crunch mode right now finishing up Remembary
2.0).

Also, the jab at the end against "Rich Corinthian Leather" was totally unfair,
since one of Remembary's big selling points is the vintage-looking skeumorphic
themes.

------
Yarnage
This has annoyed me as a user. I use SkyDrive to back-up all of our images but
I CANNOT do this while on my iPhone otherwise it thinks every image is the
wrong date.

However, when I connect my iPhone to my Windows box and I manually navigate
the photos the image taken date is still accurate. So I grab those instead.

It's a huge pain in the ass.

------
kappaknight
Did you submit a bug to Apple?

~~~
ajlburke
Yes I did. They even noted it was a known problem. That's part of why I was so
eager to see if they had finally fixed it. I'm really hoping they do so in
iOS6.

